# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ریاضی 99

## amir.t34

سلام دوستان 
بنظرتون سطح سوالات ریاضی تجربی تو چه حدی بود؟

----------


## mahy.dr80

> سلام دوستان 
> بنظرتون سطح سوالات ریاضی تجربی تو چه حدی بود؟


من از دید یه ریاضی فیزیک میگم. حسابانم (که 90% ریاضی شمارو شامل میشه) خیلی قوی نیست ولی در حد کنکور خوبه. قشنگ حدود 8 تا 10 سوال مختص رشته ریاضی بود نباید میاوردن مثل اون سوال برد تابع gof یا اولین سوال دفترچه یا سوال رابطه تقسیم گرچه آسون بود. جالبه بگم برد تابع برای سوالات ماهم مطلب نادری هست چه برسه به برد ترکیب توابع. یا سومین سوال تابع وارون که نمایی بود واقعا سوال سختی بود و من اصلا نمیدونستم چجوری حلش کنم (مطمئنم از سرفصل کتابای نظام قدیمم اون خارج بود). در کل سوالات سخت بود واقعا حالا اینکه درصد بگم کار من نیست ولی خب مطمئنم که استاندارد نبود. دانش آموزای تراز بالا درصد های فضایی داشته باشن عجیب نیست ولی اونایی که صرفا قوی ان یا در حد خوب کار کردن درصد های بالایی نمیزنن. به نظر من ریاضی 60 باید درصد خیلی خیلی خوبی باشه (شخصا فک میکنم قوی ها تا 80 یا حتی بیشترم زده باشن. نظره دوستان باز یه ماه دیگه نتایج اومد یقه مارو نگیرین  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## Mohamad_R

بعد از اینکه از جلسه اومدیم من 3 شهرویر پرینت گرفتم .  

سوالات میشه گفت بیشتر از لحاظ مفهوم و تجسم نسبت به 98 بیشتر نشده بود .  سوالات حد و مشتق  در حد روتین و مدرسه ای به جز یه مورد .   اما نشون داد که میتونه حل نامعادله چقدر وقت بگیره در بعضا سوالات . 


اما بنظر من  حالا اگه مدت زمان ازمون رو صرف نظر کنیم . شاید 99 همسطح ریاضی رشته ریاضی 98 باشه .  البته شخصی نظر میدم شاید غول های ریاضی فروم بیان برهان خلفش رو بیارن

----------


## Khali

> من از دید یه ریاضی فیزیک میگم. حسابانم (که 90% ریاضی شمارو شامل میشه) خیلی قوی نیست ولی در حد کنکور خوبه. قشنگ حدود 8 تا 10 سوال مختص رشته ریاضی بود نباید میاوردن مثل اون سوال برد تابع gof یا اولین سوال دفترچه یا سوال رابطه تقسیم گرچه آسون بود. جالبه بگم برد تابع برای سوالات ماهم مطلب نادری هست چه برسه به برد ترکیب توابع. یا سومین سوال تابع وارون که نمایی بود واقعا سوال سختی بود و من اصلا نمیدونستم چجوری حلش کنم (مطمئنم از سرفصل کتابای نظام قدیمم اون خارج بود). در کل سوالات سخت بود واقعا حالا اینکه درصد بگم کار من نیست ولی خب مطمئنم که استاندارد نبود. دانش آموزای تراز بالا درصد های فضایی داشته باشن عجیب نیست ولی اونایی که صرفا قوی ان یا در حد خوب کار کردن درصد های بالایی نمیزنن. به نظر من ریاضی 60 باید درصد خیلی خوبی باشه (شخصا فک میکنم قوی ها تا 80 یا حتی بیشترم زده باشن. نظره دوستان باز یه ماه دیگه نتایج اومد یقه مارو نگیرین )


http://www.telewebion.com/episode/2351514
تحلیل ریاضی کنکور تجربی ۹۹ توسط علی مقدم نیا

----------


## mahy.dr80

> http://www.telewebion.com/episode/2351514
> تحلیل ریاضی کنکور تجربی ۹۹ توسط علی مقدم نیا


من جدیدا تلویبیون برام بالا نمیاد هی اون لوگو لعنتیش لود میشه فقط. :Yahoo (101): 
البته اینو از تو آپارات دارم میبینم. این دو سه شب پیش داشت بحث میکرد سر بدبودن کنکور.

----------


## Khali

> من جدیدا تلویبیون برام بالا نمیاد هی اون لوگو لعنتیش لود میشه فقط.
> حالا این استاد چی گفته گفته آسونه یا سخته یا کلا چرت و پرت گفته؟


اپلیکیشنش رو نصب کن، سایتش واسه منم همین حالت رو داره (بذاری رو حالت دسکتاپ درست میشه احتمالا)

مقدم نیا گفت بسیار سخت بوده و وارد حل سوالات شد و با دلیل میگفت چرا سخت و کجاش سخت و...
صحبت های خوبی هم ابتدای برنامه داشت، حتما ببین
ضمنا یک معلم هندسه و گسسته هم آورده بودن توی همین برنامه شبکه آموزش، به اسم مجید یوسفی، ایشون هم صحبت های خوبی داشت پیشنهاد میکنم ببینی پیدا نکردی بگو لینکش رو بفرستم

رفیق خوب abc منتظر منفی بعدیت هستم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mahy.dr80

> اپلیکیشنش رو نصب کن، سایتش واسه منم همین حالت رو داره (بذاری رو حالت دسکتاپ درست میشه احتمالا)
> 
> مقدم نیا گفت بسیار سخت بوده و وارد حل سوالات شد و با دلیل میگفت چرا سخت و کجاش سخت و...
> صحبت های خوبی هم ابتدای برنامه داشت، حتما ببین
> ضمنا یک معلم هندسه و گسسته هم آورده بودن توی همین برنامه شبکه آموزش، به اسم مجید یوسفی، ایشون هم صحبت های خوبی داشت پیشنهاد میکنم ببینی پیدا نکردی بگو لینکش رو بفرستم
> 
> رفیق خوب abc منتظر منفی بعدیت هستم


آره اون مجید یوسفی رو که دیدم. خیلی با اون حرف "مگه طراح میخواد لباس بخره که سلیقه ای" خیلی حال کردم  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
ولی قشنگ داره حرف میزنه این مقدم نیا. قابل توجه آریان جان حیدری  :Yahoo (50): 
ولی خداکنه حداقل بخاطر امسال این گزینش گرا یه صحبتی با مولفا داشته باشن بفهمن از چی و چجوری سخت سوال بودن.

----------


## Khali

> آره اون مجید یوسفی رو که دیدم. خیلی با اون حرف "مگه طراح میخواد لباس بخره که سلیقه ای" خیلی حال کردم 
> ولی قشنگ داره حرف میزنه این مقدم نیا. قابل توجه آریان جان حیدری 
> ولی خداکنه حداقل بخاطر امسال این گزینش گرا یه صحبتی با مولفا داشته باشن بفهمن از چی و چجوری سخت سوال بودن.


طرفداراش غیب شدن نیستا اصلا
اعضاء حلقه حیدریون و محفل نورانی لهو و لعب
یه زمان با رای منفی و فحش له میکردن ما رو

----------


## Narvan

*اینایی که میان میگن خیلی راحت بودو درصد ۶۰ براحتی میشد بدست اورد و از این مزخرفات 
بنظر من فقط میخوان مشتری جمع کنن
که مثلا کنکوریا بگن اره این خیلی خوبه که برخلاف این همه ادم که میگن سخت بوده این میگه خوب بوده
حالا مثلا فکر میکنن کلاساشو برن درصدشون در بدترین حالت از ۶۰-۷۰ پایین تر نمیاد*

----------


## amir.t34

> بعد از اینکه از جلسه اومدیم من 3 شهرویر پرینت گرفتم .  
> 
> سوالات میشه گفت بیشتر از لحاظ مفهوم و تجسم نسبت به 98 بیشتر نشده بود .  سوالات حد و مشتق  در حد روتین و مدرسه ای به جز یه مورد .   اما نشون داد که میتونه حل نامعادله چقدر وقت بگیره در بعضا سوالات . 
> 
> 
> اما بنظر من  حالا اگه مدت زمان ازمون رو صرف نظر کنیم . شاید 99 همسطح ریاضی رشته ریاضی 98 باشه .  البته شخصی نظر میدم شاید غول های ریاضی فروم بیان برهان خلفش رو بیارن


چهل  درصد رو میشد زد تقریبا

----------


## Mohamad_R

> چهل  درصد رو میشد زد تقریبا



شایدم زیاد تر . اما من عادت داشتم اول زمین دوم زیست و شیمی و اخر ریاضی بزنم که متاسفانه حجم زیاد سوالات چالشی زیست و محاسباتی شیمی وقتم رو گرفت . به چنتا ریاضی جواب دادم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Rezvan___809

> *اینایی که میان میگن خیلی راحت بودو درصد ۶۰ براحتی میشد بدست اورد و از این مزخرفات 
> بنظر من فقط میخوان مشتری جمع کنن
> که مثلا کنکوریا بگن اره این خیلی خوبه که برخلاف این همه ادم که میگن سخت بوده این میگه خوب بوده
> حالا مثلا فکر میکنن کلاساشو برن درصدشون در بدترین حالت از ۶۰-۷۰ پایین تر نمیاد*


کدوم دبیر گفته راحت بوده!

----------


## Narvan

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rezvan___809


کدوم دبیر گفته راحت بوده!


من اینایی که بعد کنکور مزخرفاتشونو شروع میکنن به قول یکی از بچه ها میشینن زیر کولر خونه شون درمورد سوالات اظهار فضل میکنن دنبال نمیکنم 
تو تاپیک کنکور تجربی دیدم یکی نوشته بود که یکی که الان یادم نیس اسمشو گفته بود سوالات ریاضی و فیزیک امسال هیچ ایده جدیدی نداشته و راحت میشد به درصد ۶۰ رسید!*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

من به شخصه از هیچ کدوم از این معلم های کنکوری و کلاسای آنلاین استفاده نکردم و تنها معلمم تست وتمرین بود

سرجلسه صفحه اول سوالات ریاضی بدجوری حالم رو گرفت یه جورایی بیشتر سوالات صفحه اول برام غریبه وعجیب بودن (دوتا غلطم رو هم توی صفحه اول زدم)
ولی صفحه دوم وسوم اکثر سوالاتش نرمال و خوب بودن
تغییر توی بودجه بندی وترتیب سوالات هم خودش یه چالش بزرگ بود...روی مشتق و احتمال زیاد حساب میکردم ولی تعداد سوالاتش کم شده بود
توی شرایط ریلکس توی خونه رسیدن به درصد60 اصلن چیزه عجیبی نیست....ولی توی جهنم 99 نشستن و بالای 60 زدن مثل 100 زدن توی خونه هست

----------


## amir.t34

> *اینایی که میان میگن خیلی راحت بودو درصد ۶۰ براحتی میشد بدست اورد و از این مزخرفات 
> بنظر من فقط میخوان مشتری جمع کنن
> که مثلا کنکوریا بگن اره این خیلی خوبه که برخلاف این همه ادم که میگن سخت بوده این میگه خوب بوده
> حالا مثلا فکر میکنن کلاساشو برن درصدشون در بدترین حالت از ۶۰-۷۰ پایین تر نمیاد*


آها پس چالشی بوده!

----------


## mahy.dr80

> آها پس چالشی بوده!


الان تو مخالف سخت بودنی یا موافق؟  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## amir.t34

> الان تو مخالف سخت بودنی یا موافق؟


نه موافقم نه مخالف
چطور مگه؟

----------


## mahy.dr80

> نه موافقم نه مخالف
> چطور مگه؟


آخه احساس کردم با طعنه گفتی چالشی بوده. یعنی اینطوری: "آها پس چالشی بوده!!!  :Y (721): "
 :Yahoo (94):

----------


## amir.t34

> آخه احساس کردم با طعنه گفتی چالشی بوده. یعنی اینطوری: "آها پس چالشی بوده!!! "



 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Narvan

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahy.dr80


آخه احساس کردم با طعنه گفتی چالشی بوده. یعنی اینطوری: "آها پس چالشی بوده!!! "



عه طعنه زد؟؟*

----------


## Narvan

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir.t34


نه موافقم نه مخالف
چطور مگه؟


من نظر خودمو گفتم البته
ولی در کل از نظر من تو اختصاصیا بازم سوالای ریاضی بهتر و قابل تحمل تر بود تا اون ۳تا درس دیگه
نمیشه گفت راحت بود
سوالای چالشیم داشت
ولی طراح صفحه اولو سوالات سخت تر و چالشی تر گذاشته بود
صفحه های دوم سوم باز بهتر بود
من خودم از وسط شروع کردم به حل کردن*

----------


## mahy.dr80

> فایل پیوست 94186
> اینو حل کردی سر جلسه؟
> اگه حل کردی روشتم بگو


اول یه سوال دارم. تو کتاب شما چیزی درباره حل نموداری معادلات گفته یا نه؟ اگر گفته سوال خوبیه اگرنه باز گندزدن.
خب حالا حلش. نمودار رو اول میکشی (ریشه هاش راحت بدست میاد و قدر مطلق نمودار سهمی هم میگیریم اوکی و بلد باشی بکشی) نمودار y=2x هم چون مقدار ثابت نداره از (0.0) میگذره. حالا میرسه قسمت حل تشریحیش. یه بار خود تابع میاد بیرون (تو بازه منفی بی نهایت تا ریشه منفی و ریشه مثلت با مثبت بی نهایت) و جوابو بدست میاری، باید حتما تو همون بازه باشه و یکبار هم قرینه تابع میاد بیرون (تو بازه بین دو ریشه چون منفی هست مقدارش دیگه) و حل میکنی جوابش هم حتما باید تو بازه باشه. بعد دیگه بازه (a,b) بدست میاد.
اینم بگم نامعادله نباید حل کنی همون برابری رو حل میکنی ولی از روی نمودار میفهمی که چجوریاس وضعیت دوتابع.

----------


## amir.t34

> اول یه سوال دارم. تو کتاب شما چیزی درباره حل نموداری معدلات گفته یا نه؟ اگر گفته سوال خوبیه اگرنه باز گندزدن.
> خب حالا حلش. نمودار رو اول میکشی (ریشه هاش راحت بدست میاد و قدر مطلق نمدار سهمی هم میگیریم اوکی و بلد باشی) نمودار y=2x هم چون مقدار ثابت نداره از (0.0) میگذره. حالا میرسه قسمت حل تشریحیش. یه بار خود تابع میاد بیرون (تو بازه منفی بی نهایت تا ریشه منفی و ریشه مثلت با مثبت بی نهایت) و جوابو بدست میاری، باید حتما تو همون بازه باشه و یکبار هم قرینه تابع میاد بیرون (تو بازه بین دو ریشه چون منفی هست مقدارش دیگه) و حل میکنی جوابش هم حتما باید تو بازه باشه. بعد دیگه بازه (a,b) بدست میاد.
> اینم بگم نامعادله نباید حل کنی همون برابری رو حل میکنی ولی از روی نمودار میفهمی که چجوریاس وضعیت دوتابع.


آره درسته من نامعادله خواستم حل کنم اصلا جواب نداد
فکر کنم روش شما درسته

----------


## mahy.dr80

> آره درسته من نامعادله خواستم حل کنم اصلا جواب نداد
> فکر کنم روش شما درسته


فقط نوشتاری خب خوب نمیشه توضیح داد امیدوارم رسونده باشم منظورو

----------


## amir.t34

> اول یه سوال دارم. تو کتاب شما چیزی درباره حل نموداری معدلات گفته یا نه؟ اگر گفته سوال خوبیه اگرنه باز گندزدن.
> خب حالا حلش. نمودار رو اول میکشی (ریشه هاش راحت بدست میاد و قدر مطلق نمدار سهمی هم میگیریم اوکی و بلد باشی) نمودار y=2x هم چون مقدار ثابت نداره از (0.0) میگذره. حالا میرسه قسمت حل تشریحیش. یه بار خود تابع میاد بیرون (تو بازه منفی بی نهایت تا ریشه منفی و ریشه مثلت با مثبت بی نهایت) و جوابو بدست میاری، باید حتما تو همون بازه باشه و یکبار هم قرینه تابع میاد بیرون (تو بازه بین دو ریشه چون منفی هست مقدارش دیگه) و حل میکنی جوابش هم حتما باید تو بازه باشه. بعد دیگه بازه (a,b) بدست میاد.
> اینم بگم نامعادله نباید حل کنی همون برابری رو حل میکنی ولی از روی نمودار میفهمی که چجوریاس وضعیت دوتابع.


نه تو کتاب اصلا همچین چیزی ندیدم تابحال

----------


## mahy.dr80

> نه تو کتاب اصلا همچین چیزی ندیدم تابحال


خب پس فقط دادن اون خرخونا حل بکنن. چون مطمئنم تو تستای سخت تر کتابایی مثل خیلی سبز بوده. واقعا بدون این روشی که گفتم نمیشه سر جلسه حلش کرد....
ماهم از این گندزدنا داشتیم تو ریاضیمون میفهمم.

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> خب پس فقط دادن اون خرخونا حل بکنن. چون مطمئنم تو تستای سخت تر کتابایی مثل خیلی سبز بوده. واقعا بدون این روشی که گفتم نمیشه سر جلسه حلش کرد....
> ماهم از این گندزدنا داشتیم تو ریاضیمون میفهمم.


البته با روش نامعادله هم قابل حله

----------


## Heisenberg1997

ریاضی امسال اگه فرض نکنیم برای بچه های تجربی بوده،درکل سوالات خوبی داشته اما باتوجه به اینکه برای رشته ی تجربی بوده،چندتا سوال اگه داده نمیشد بهتر بود.
تنها سوالی که نقد جدی بهش وارده و منم اصلا باهاش حال نکردم اون سوال مربوط به آمار بوده
دراین سوال حداقل کاری که طراح میتونست انجام بده این بود که بگه مقدار رو بطور تقریبی میخواد تا داوطلب دچار سرگردانی نشه هرچند بدست اوردن مقدار تقریبی اون سوال هم جزو اهداف ریاضیات رشته ی تجربی نیست!

----------


## amir.t34

> البته با روش نامعادله هم قابل حله


اگه  میشه روشتون رو بنویسید از طریق نا معادله

----------


## mahy.dr80

> البته با روش نامعادله هم قابل حله


بله قابل حل که هست ولی من بیشتر منظورم بحث تایم بود خب کلا حل نامعادله اصن اون علامتش یکم هول کننده تره تا علامت مساوی (واقعا همچین حسی دارم من  :Yahoo (94): )

----------


## Sorry

> ریاضی امسال اگه فرض نکنیم برای بچه های تجربی بوده،درکل سوالات خوبی داشته اما باتوجه به اینکه برای رشته ی تجربی بوده،چندتا سوال اگه داده نمیشد بهتر بود.
> تنها سوالی که نقد جدی بهش وارده و منم اصلا باهاش حال نکردم اون سوال مربوط به آمار بوده
> دراین سوال حداقل کاری که طراح میتونست انجام بده این بود که بگه مقدار رو بطور تقریبی میخواد تا داوطلب دچار سرگردانی نشه هرچند بدست اوردن مقدار تقریبی اون سوال هم جزو اهداف ریاضیات رشته ی تجربی نیست!


واقعا با شما موافقم همون چند تا سوال پدر ادمو در میاورد سر جلسه

----------


## sepehr_a

> ریاضی امسال اگه فرض نکنیم برای بچه های تجربی بوده،درکل سوالات خوبی داشته اما باتوجه به اینکه برای رشته ی تجربی بوده،چندتا سوال اگه داده نمیشد بهتر بود.
> تنها سوالی که نقد جدی بهش وارده و منم اصلا باهاش حال نکردم اون سوال مربوط به آمار بوده
> دراین سوال حداقل کاری که طراح میتونست انجام بده این بود که بگه مقدار رو بطور تقریبی میخواد تا داوطلب دچار سرگردانی نشه هرچند بدست اوردن مقدار تقریبی اون سوال هم جزو اهداف ریاضیات رشته ی تجربی نیست!


آخ چقدر اعصابم سر اون تست بهم ریخت پس قضیه این بود :Yahoo (19):

----------

